# Calipers for 1969 2002



## ynottony2 (Jul 10, 2013)

I am trying to get her back on the road. I thought brakes would be routine but I can't find front calipers anywhere because I have two piston calipers, not four. A local guy will rebuild mine for $150 each. 

Does anyone know where I can get replacements? 

How about swapping for four piston calipers? Has anyone done that? 

Thanks


----------



## S2K2002 (Sep 6, 2013)

I got my 2 piston units for my 68 at O'reillys.. Or you can find them online..


----------

